# ithaca help



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

I'm searching for a ithaca model 37 in 16ga. with vent rib and a choke. Anyone know carries alot of used ithacas. Last year I remember seeing gander had a sale on all the ithaca. Do you think perhaps they still have some in the back?

P.S. what is an average price I should excpect for what I'm looking for?


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Ithaca Started making new guns again. You could try their website.

www.ithacaguns.com


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Original Goosebuster said:


> Ithaca Started making new guns again. You could try their website.
> 
> www.ithacaguns.com


Wrong website. Try this:

http://www.ithacagunsusa.com/


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Lots of used 16 guages down here they are popular in Georgia


----------

